# Phalaenopsis finleyi (formerly minus)



## newbud (Jun 29, 2012)

Very rare. I have been trying to get one for 6 months. Finally found one in Taiwan and wondered about the shipping but a friend in another forum had received one from the same guy so I thought I take the risk. It took him 3 weeks to get his and I received my plant package in 9 days. A little wilted but otherwise ok.
































And after watering:





A flask I got today also Lc. Schilleriana coerulea X self 'Great Blue'






And a couple of Sharry Baby's for some fragrance:






So with all the heat going on right now (100+) I've got my work cut out for me when I get home tonight.


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2012)

I love that little Phal minus

If I knew then what I know now it probably still be alive.

But I burnt it out.

Anyway these are a good find. So I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## newbud (Jun 29, 2012)

Care to expand on "...what I know now"?


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2012)

newbud said:


> Care to expand on "...what I know now"?



Oh just the whole fertilizer nutrient thing I've been harping on.

Two other small paph species (parishii and deliciosum) that were ebbing/flowing/lingering during the high K period alongside the minus (but survived) have really come alive since the nutrition change. So just wondering how'd that dead minus would look now if it had lingered for just another year.


----------



## abax (Jul 1, 2012)

I hear you, Rick. I've had Phal. pantherina for some time that was healthy and growing, but hadn't bloomed. It now has two very nice blooms and more coming. Big surprise...the flowers have a wonderful fragrance and are
lovely. I give total credit for the pantherina and a gorgeous fimbriata burst of bloom to K-Lite.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice! beautiful phals and flask!

Paphman910


----------



## goods (Jul 2, 2012)

Very cool! I don't grow Phals very well, but this is definitely one I'd like to try. Also, if anyone's interested in acquiring this one, there's one listed on Ebay at the moment.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2012)

goods said:


> Very cool! I don't grow Phals very well, ..



Why? Louisiana should be good for phals, just keep them out of the sun!


----------



## goods (Jul 2, 2012)

Good question Eric! I have no idea. I have 6 seedlings (1 mariae, 2 equestris, and 3 Philishi) that I got from Oak Hill at a show last year. These are my longest lived Phals. I'm growing them mounted to sticks, and so far, they look good. Prior to these, though, I killed every Phal I had within a couple months.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2012)

goods said:


> Good question Eric! I have no idea. I have 6 seedlings (1 mariae, 2 equestris, and 3 Philishi) that I got from Oak Hill at a show last year. These are my longest lived Phals. I'm growing them mounted to sticks, and so far, they look good. Prior to these, though, I killed every Phal I had within a couple months.



What are you watering with, and what are you feeding?


----------



## goods (Jul 2, 2012)

Most of the time they get watered with tap from the hose. I do flush it at least once a week with rainwater, and they're grown outdoors meaning they get extra rainwater whenever it rains. 

I'm very bad about fertilizing. I only do it probably once or twice a month, and when I do, it's probably 1/2 to 1/4 strength regular balanced fertilizer.


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2012)

goods said:


> Most of the time they get watered with tap from the hose. I do flush it at least once a week with rainwater, and they're grown outdoors meaning they get extra rainwater whenever it rains.
> 
> I'm very bad about fertilizing. I only do it probably once or twice a month, and when I do, it's probably 1/2 to 1/4 strength regular balanced fertilizer.



The rain water and 1/2 strength fert thing does sound like potential to get K antagonim.

Also it can get surprisingly dry outside in the south. But as Erik said "keep them out of the sun" since phals are some of the lowest light plants I mess with. They can easily increase in light tolerance over time, but brand new plants put outdoors seem to shock easy.

Try skipping the rain water thing and use dechlorinated tap water and see where that gets you. Maybe only feed once a month. Tom Harper up here in TN is a phal specilist, and Ed M can grow anything, and just use dechlorinated tap (no rain) all the time. Tom is pretty irreglular about fertilizing too. Hardness of local water is about 100 ppm CaCO3 if you want to compare to your tap.


----------

